# Canadian style Tai Chi



## Carol (Apr 17, 2007)

Tai Chi Master Peng Youlian shows skills...and a great sense of humor with this rare hockey stick Tai Chi form 

In this clip, Master Youlian is performing for Canadian officials

[yt]mJyeXN0HnDA[/yt]


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2007)

In this clip, Master Youlian is performing at the Taiji Masters showcase in Thunder Bay, Ontario.

[yt]fsIYuCGh0ao[/yt]


----------



## bluemtn (Apr 17, 2007)

Well, that's  definitely a new way to do it!  Well, I've never thought of doing it that way...  Cool video, Carol!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Apr 17, 2007)

That's NOT hockey stick Taiji :tantrum: :angry: :rpo: :flammad: 

That is Shaolin Hockey stick mixed with a bit of Polar Bagua, it id judt done slowly... very famous form from the North of China...it is NOT Canadian. 

SHEEEEEESH at LEAST do the research before you post such inaccuracies :uhyeah:


----------



## Carol (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey man...at least I didn't say it was Canadian FMA.  I mean...there is stickwork in there, innit?  :roflmao:


----------



## East Winds (Apr 18, 2007)

Carol,

Loved the clip!!!! We taiji people can take ourselves too seriously at times
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Nice to see that we can laugh at ourselves as well. I saw a similar demonstration done with a sweeping brush and duster.

Very best wishes


----------



## Jade Tigress (Apr 18, 2007)

LMAO! Loved it Carol. Thanks.


----------

